# Open shelf versus ceiling mount



## daddieo (May 11, 2013)

When installing a projector for ceiling installation is there any benefit to installing an open shelf versus a manufactored ceiling mount? My projector install is going to require center of lens to be about 22" down from finished ceiling. A shelf would be easy to install and unobtrusive as well as being a bit more stable. Is there some kind of technical advantage to one over the other?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The biggest advantage to a proper projector mount is that air is able to flow freely around the unit. A shelf even if open on all sides still prevents air from reaching the side thats facing the shelf.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> The biggest advantage to a proper projector mount is that air is able to flow freely around the unit. A shelf even if open on all sides still prevents air from reaching the side thats facing the shelf.


On the other hand, it helps to tame the fan noise of the projector. I personally opted for the shelf for that reason as well as being able to "hide" the projector.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

I had a shelf mount for a while. I also had a shelf-like situation that was nearly in a box, only open on the front. I never had heat problems - and that was the only thing I was ever worried about. For me, it came down to the fact that the landlord was OK with me hanging things on the wall but not the ceiling in the first case, and having an old cut-in for a tube TV in the latter case.

I have a ceiling mount now. I would have used the old shelf - since that was a LOT cheaper than a real mount - but there is a window where it would need to attach. In this case, it was much easier and a bit more aesthetic to use the mount.

So in my experience, either is fine, and heat isn't a real problem unless you put things in the way of the vents. A shelf is something you can build with $25 worth of parts from the hardware store, which is nice. The mount is usually easier to adjust and get things leveled out. Also easier to install away from the wall, if you're worried about screen distance.


----------

